# Comics  > Image Comics >  Image Twist

## Mr Mechanika

Hi,
Has anyone heard any news regarding Joss Whedon's Twist (Image Comics)?
Storylines? Release dates?
I really liked the look of the teaser. Don't want to miss it.

----------


## sven

> Hi,
> Has anyone heard any news regarding Joss Whedon's Twist (Image Comics)?
> Storylines? Release dates?
> I really liked the look of the teaser. Don't want to miss it.


I've not heard anything about it. From a Google search it looks like it's actually supposed to be coming out for Dark Horse not Image. No idea when though.

----------


## Mr Mechanika

Oh my mistake.
Sorry, it is Dark Horse.

----------

